# UNRAID - ok to store sample libraries on Network drive?



## LatinXCombo (Oct 29, 2021)

So I'm that guy who has 20GB free on the internal SSD, but also an UNRAID server in the basement with a few TB free on spinning platters at the moment. 

I don't save current working files to the server, just backups, but after hearing about the massive size of some of these sample libraries, it got me wondering -- is there a problem (other than maybe longer load times at startup) with storing sample libraries on the network server versus locally? In theory should work, right, but is there a hidden problem that people with metaphorical gray hair and long beards might steer me away from?

(Using 2018 Mac Mini/i7/16GB RAM / Logic 10.7, for what it's worth.)


----------



## FireGS (Oct 29, 2021)

What's your connection to the server? 1gbe? Wifi? 10gbe?


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 29, 2021)

FireGS said:


> What's your connection to the server? 1gbe? Wifi? 10gbe?


Hard-wire CAT6 to my enterprise-grade UNIFI Dream Machine Pro both to and from the Mac and the Unraid server. 1gbps, not at 10 yet.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2021)

Spinning drives on a Sata 3 port locally will yield long load times and buffer problems….That is why everyone uses SSDs for sample libraries.

Over a network will be even slower throughput.

Not worth the hassle. Just get a bigger SSD.


----------



## FireGS (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm doing it just fine, but with 10GBE and SSD cache drives on the server. Have to agree with Easyrider. 

THAT SAID, I'd personally recommend keeping backups of the installation files of your libraries, and that server would be a great place. It really sucks to have to reinstall everything. Especially when some companies require a payment to redownload files.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 29, 2021)

FireGS said:


> I'm doing it just fine, but with 10GBE and SSD cache drives on the server. Have to agree with Easyrider.
> 
> THAT SAID, I'd personally recommend keeping backups of the installation files of your libraries, and that server would be a great place. It really sucks to have to reinstall everything. Especially when some companies require a payment to redownload files.


Thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2021)

I have a backup server with 20TB of WD Red….

All my samples are backed up to here.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I have a backup server with 20TB of WD Red….
> 
> All my samples are backed up to here.


Hmmm. I am wary of WD Red due to the SMR controversy.... I've been using strictly Iron Wolf.

--Not that I can claim any wisdom here; I ran across these stories after I bought the things, and I know people who have been using Red (and an oddball assortment of shucked drives) quite nicely in their home servers.

For the good of the order:









WD Sets the Record Straight: Lists All Drives That Use Slower SMR Tech


WD drops the deets




www.tomshardware.com


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2021)

LatinXCombo said:


> Hmmm. I am wary of WD Red due to the SMR controversy.... I've been using strictly Iron Wolf.
> 
> --Not that I can claim any wisdom here; I ran across these stories after I bought the things, and I know people who have been using Red (and an oddball assortment of shucked drives) quite nicely in their home servers.
> 
> ...


Mine have been running for around 5 years without issue….(touch wood )

Stablebit scanner informs me of any issues via email and removes any drives from the pool automatically.


----------

